# [Test] Gigaset GS 370 plus



## Aeton (19. August 2018)

Smartphones werden immer größer, leistungsfähiger, bieten mehr Features und steigen auch im zunehmenden Maß im Preis.
Mittlerweile ist es mehr und mehr zur Normalität geworden, ein Gerät für über 1000 Euro im Handel stehen zu sehen.
Hier haben es sich unter anderem unbekanntere Hersteller zur Aufgabe gemacht, günstige Smartphones für den nicht ganz so großen Geldbeutel anzubieten. 
Neben vielen unbekannten chinesischen Firmen findet sich auch ein bekannter deutscher Hersteller in diesem Bereich ein, die Rede ist von Gigaset.
Die sonst für ihre Festnetztelefone bekannte Firma mischt seit geraumer Zeit auch im unteren bis mittleren Preissegment der Smartphones mit und will sich mit ihren günstigen Alternativen durchsetzen.
Ob ihnen dies mit ihrem 300 Euro Flaggschiff GS 370 plus gelungen ist, will ich in diesem Test klären. 


Danksagung 

Zunächst möchte ich mich bei Gigaset für die Bereitstellung des Testsamples bedanken. 


Verpackung und Lieferumfang 

Die Verpackung des GS 370 plus hält sich schlicht in Weiß mit Gigaset-typischen orangen Akzenten.
Im Lieferumfang befindet sich nichts weiter Außergewöhnliches: neben dem Smartphone selbst liegen noch Netzteil, USB-Kabel, InEar-Kopfhörer, ein SIM-Karten Tool und eine Bedienungsanleitung bei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Äußeres und erster Eindruck 

Ist das GS 370 plus dann noch von seiner Schutzfolie befreit, kann man es auch schon in seiner vollen Pracht bestaunen, denn er erste Eindruck ist besser als gedacht:
Mit seinem hohen Gewicht fühlt sich das Smartphone wertig an, die Verarbeitung ist makellos und verbindet sich mit den harmonierenden Materialien zu dem hochwertigen Erscheinungsbild, welches das GS 370 plus an den Tag legt.

Über die schwarze Front legt sich dabei 2.5D Glas, das zu den Kanten hin abgerundet wurde. Weiter befindet sich im Rahmen nur eine Frontkamera und die Hörmuschel.

Die Rückseite besteht größtenteils aus Plastik, wird aber durch die Antennenstreifen oben und unten vom restlichen Aluminiumgehäuse getrennt. 
Auch die Rückseite kommt mit einer leichten Kantenglättung, sodass das Gerät besser in der Hand liegt. Alle Materialien sind matt gehalten, leider zieht das 
Plastik im besonderem Maße Fingerabdrücke und Flecken an, nicht zuletzt, weil sich mittig noch der Fingerabdrucksensor platziert, der mit einem schimmernden Ring den Übergang zu seiner Kuhle schafft.
Letztlich befindet sich neben einem Markenbranding noch die Dual-Kamera mit Dual-Blitz auf der Rückseite.

Auf die rechte Seite lagert sich ein in Kontrast zum sonstigen Gerät in rotem Gehäuse gelegter Power-Button, über dem dann die Lautstärke-Wippe ihren Platz gefunden hat.
Links findet man einzig und alleine den überdimensionalen Micro-SD-Tray, in dem eine Micro-SD-Karte und zwei SIM-Karten ihren Platz finden können.
Doppelt untypisch für 2017 ist ein am oberen Rand befindlicher Klinkenanschluss.
Zum Schluss befindet sich am unten neben Mikrofon und Lautsprecher noch ein Micro-USB-Anschluss, der auch gegen den USB Typ-C Trend spricht.

Und auch das Display überzeugt im ersten Eindruck mit seiner Schärfe, trotz der geringen Auflösung für die Displaygröße.
Trotz keinem verbauten OLED Panel wirkt beim Bootvorgang auch der Schwarzwert gut, ebenso die Farbdarstellung. Zudem bootet das Handy ohne jegliche Ruckler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Technische Daten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gehäuse 

Wie schon erwähnt wurden beim Gehäuse des GS 370 plus Plastik und Aluminium verwendet, was aber auch mit dem 2.5D Glas einen hochwertigen Eindruck hinterlässt. 
Generell erinnert vor allem die Rückseite an die eines iPhone 7 Plus in Mattschwarz. Auch der farbliche Akzent am Power-Button gibt dem Gerät optisch etwas Interessantes. 
Sein zeitloses Design aus verschiedenen Schwarzwerten lässt das ganze Gerät modern und hochwertig wirken, jedoch mindert die Haptik diesen 
Eindruck minimal aufgrund des verbauten Plastiks. Jenes Plastik verhindert aber auch besser Kratzer als Aluminium.

Das generell schon runde Gesamtbild würde noch mehr abgerundet werden, wenn der Klinkenanschluss seine Position an der Unterseite gefunden hätte, dies ist jedoch Geschmackssache. 
Generell sind die Anschlüsse schön aus dem Aluminiumrahmen gefräst und kommen ohne Verarbeitungsmängel.

Mit seinen 145 Gramm ist das GS 370 plus auch relativ schwer und liegt somit gut in der Hand. 
Dazu trägt ebenfalls das lange 18:9 bzw. 2:1 Verhältnis des Displays bzw. auch des Smartphones bei, womit man das lange und schlanke Gerät gut umfassen kann, auch wenn es mit seinen 15 x 7 cm schon fast als Phablet angesehen werden kann.  

Die verbauten Knöpfe wie Power-Button und Lautstärke-Wippe haben einen für Smartphones relativ harten Druckpunkt und auch einen langen Gesamtweg bis zur Auslösung. 
So kann zwar versehentliches Betätigen verhindert werden, ein leichterer Druckpunkt wäre meiner Meinung nach trotzdem besser.
Zudem geben die Tasten mechanisch bedingt ein akustisches Feedback, was auch nicht immer wünschenswert sein kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lautsprecher 

Der Lautsprecher im GS 370 plus hat seinen Platz rechts unten am Gerät gefunden.
Doch um gleich zum Punkt zu kommen, er klingt nicht gut. 
Das Klangbild ist zu flach und zu hoch, Kontraste in der Audiowiedergabe sind kaum zu merken, Musik hören macht einfach kein Spaß.
Der Sound wirkt nasal, nicht rund und voll, Bass ist so gut wie keiner Vorhanden.
Selbst mit Equalizer kann der Klang nicht auf ein akzeptables Niveau gebracht werden, außerdem kommt der Lautsprecher nicht auf eine angemessene Lautstärke.


Entsperrung 

Das GS 370 plus lässt sich neben einer klassischen Code-Entsperrung auch über den auf der Rückseite mittig eingelassenen Fingerabdrucksensor entsperren. 
Die Position des Sensors ist okay, er könnte aber ein wenig tiefer liegen, da sich der Finger intuitiv beim Halten des Smartphones in der Hand leicht unter den Sensor platziert. 
In Sachen Geschwindigkeit muss sich der Sensor auch nicht verstecken, sofern der Finger perfekt auf dem Sensor liegt.
Leider ist er selten treffsicher, der Finger muss annähernd perfekt auf ihm liegen. 
Aufgrund seiner Position liegt der Finger aber nahezu immer gleich auf dem Sensor und reagiert somit besser. 
Bei gleicher Position entsperrt das Smartphone in 9 von 10 Fällen, bei abweichenden Fingerpositionen ist die Entsperrung aber eine Seltenheit. 
Empfehlenswert ist also keine flächenhafte Einspeicherung, sondern eine genauere einer intuitiven Fingerposition. 
Damit vermeidet man dann auch nervige Fehlentsperrungen und kann das GS 370 plus auch schnell und entspannt entsperren.
Ebenfalls erwähnenswert ist, dass man dem Fingerabdrucksensor in den Einstellungen auch diverse "Skills" zuordnen kann, um mit ihm beispielsweise den Bildschirm zu verschieben oder Anrufe anzunehmen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Display 

Das im GS 370 plus verbaute 5,7 Zoll große IPS Panel kommt mit einer Auflösung von  1440 x 720 Pixeln und damit auf eine 
Pixeldichte von 282 PPI bei einer Helligkeit von  400cd/m² und ist damit laut Datenblatt eher mäßig scharf und hell. 
Durch ein Seitenverhältnis von 18:9 eignet sich das GS 370 plus auch wunderbar für Multitasking.

Trotz alledem wirkt das Display nicht so schlecht, gerade die abgerundeten Ecken und das gebogene 2.5D-Glas probieren diese Defizite wieder Wett zu machen.
Auch die Displayränder sind für ein Mittelklasse-Gerät seitlich relativ dünn und lassen das Gerät gut greifen, ohne das Display versehentlich zu 
berühren, aber oben und vor allem unten wäre noch Potential für ein längeres Display gewesen, hier bleibt ein Zentimeter Platz ungenutzt.

Zunächst macht das Display auch in Punkto Schärfe und Helligkeit einen guten ersten Eindruck und auch die Schwarzwerte scheinen für das Panel ok zu sein.

Trotzdem wirkt das Display aus näherer Betrachtung etwas unscharf und der Weißabgleich passt auch nicht ganz, generell scheint der Bildschirm einen leichten Gelbstich zu haben und Farben leicht zu übersättigen. 
Auch die Helligkeit lässt ein wenig zu wünschen übrig. Die Blickwinkel sind akzeptabel, jedoch werden bei steileren Betrachtungswinkeln auch die Farben minimal verzerrt. 

Und trotz der als kratzfest und schmutzabweisend angepriesenen Oberfläche lassen sich nach mehreren Wochen der Benutzung vereinzelt ein paar 
Microkratzer im Display feststellen, was aber durch hauseigene Displayfolien von Gigaset verhindert werden kann. 

Das Display kann trotz seiner geringen Helligkeit auch im Sonnenlicht Stärke beweisen, auch wenn es ein wenig heller sein könnte, trotzdem bleibt alles gut erkennbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Software und Performance 

Entgegen der Entwicklung im Smartphone-Bereich setzt Gigaset bei ihrem Flaggschiff auf keinen Snapdragon Prozessor, sondern auf den 
Mediatek MT6750 mit einer Taktrate von 1,5 GHz bei acht Kernen. Dieser Prozessor wird von 4 GB verbautem Ram unterstützt.

Aus diesen Komponenten ergibt sich ein Wert von 608 bei Geekbench im SingleCore und 2603 im Multicore. Im AnTuTu Benchmark ergibt sich ein Wert von 55.981.

Mit aktuellen Flaggschiff-Modellen namhafter Hersteller sind diese Werte natürlich nicht zu vergleichen, jedoch kommt beispielsweise ein nahezu gleich teures 
Honor 9 von Huawei auf die dreifachen Werte in Geekbench und AnTuTu und schlägt sich somit natürlich auch besser in Punkto Alltagsperformance und Belastung.      
Im Alltag performt das GS 370 plus trotzdem sehr gut und flüssig, Ruckler sind die Seltenheiten bis überhaupt nicht vorhanden, das Multitasking läuft ebenfalls flüssig und auch 
massig offene Apps meistert es dank den 4 GB Ram hervorragend.

Auch bei höheren Ansprüchen, wie grafisch anspruchsvollen Spielen, bricht die Performance nicht zusammen, jedoch erhitzt sich das GS 370 plus dabei auf über 40 Grad. 
Bei anspruchsvolleren Spiele wie beispielsweise PUBG hat aber auch das GS 370 plus mit sich zu Kämpfen, was sich hin und wieder in kleinen Rucklern bemerkbar macht, die aber weiter nicht stören.

Das ganze Smartphone im Plus-Modell kommt von Haus aus mit 64 GB internem Speicher, der auch nach Belieben mit einer Micro-SD-Karte erweitert werden kann.
Als Betriebssystem läuft auf dem GS 370 plus reines Android 7.0 Nougat, zudem wird ein Update auf Android 8 Oreo versprochen. Auf Softwareanpassungen wurde somit verzichtet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Akku

Der Akku im GS 370 plus kommt mit einer Kapazität von 3000 mAh und verspricht mit seinem 2 Ampere Schnellladenetzteil eine Ladezeit von 
2 Stunden, was er bei vollständiger Ladung sogar mit 10 Minuten unterbieten kann.

Mit einem Battery-Score von 1461 in Geekbench 4 und knapp mehr als 4h Screen-On-Time hat das Smartphone zwar nicht gerade eine lange 
Laufzeit, jedoch kommt man als Normalbenutzer damit einigermaßen gut durch einen Tag, da sich dieser Richtwert im Alltag mit vier bis fünf Stunden Screen-On Zeit bestätigt.

Bei einfachen Anwendungen hält der Akku gefühlt ewig, kommen dann aber intensivere Anwendungen wie beispielsweise Games und co., fällt der Akkustand rapide.

Beim Akku sei auch noch zu erwähnen, dass sich dieser selbst bei für das Smartphone einfache Aufgaben ungewöhnlich stark erhitzt - meist knapp 36 Grad bei leichter Benutzung, was schon für 
warme Finger sorgen kann, gerade wenn man das GS 370 plus ohne Hülle verwendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(1) Leichte Anwendungen
(2) Standby
(3) Intensive Anwendungen bzw. Gaming
(4) Leichte Benutzung 


Kamera(s) 

Beim GS 370 plus wurden zwei Kameras verbaut, eine Hauptkamera mit 13 Megapixeln und einer f/2.0er Blende und eine zweite 
Weitwinkelkamera mit 120°, aber nur 8 Megapixeln. Ergänzt werden die zwei Kameras durch eine dritte Frontkamera, die ebenfalls mit 8 Megapixeln auflöst.

In der Kamera-App kann man einfach zwischen den zwei Kameras hin und her wechseln und auch sonstige Modi wie Panorama, HDR und Filter sind vorhanden. 
Außerdem gibt es einen Gesichtsverschönerungs- und Bild-in-Bildmodus, bei letzterem hängt aber das ganze Bild in der App. 
Zuletzt gibt es noch einen Bokeh-Modus, in dem man aber nur den Radius des im Anschluss angewendeten Weichzeichners einstellen kann, was auch nicht sonderlich gut aussieht.
Dieser Bokeh-Modus kann von Grund auf nicht zwischen Vorder- und Hintergrund unterscheiden und zeichnet so einfach radial unscharf, womit der Modus eigentlich komplett obsolet ist.
Das natürliche Bokeh bei f/2.0 ist natürlich nicht so ausgeprägt, dafür wirkt es natürlich.

In den restlichen Einstellungen findet man auch bekanntes, jedoch fühlt man sich auch hier leicht eingeschränkt, es gibt kein Modus in dem man die 
Blende oder Verschlusszeit einstellen kann, außerdem kann man keine Fokussperre einrichten oder die Belichtung ändern. 
Man fühlt sich also dem hingegeben, was die Kamera aus der Gegebenheit macht und kann so gut wie nichts im Nachhinein verändern. 

Aber nun genug Theorie - was sagt die Praxis, wie sehen die Bilder aus?
Nun ja, auf den ersten Blick auf dem Smartphone-Display sehen die Bilder wirklich ganz brauchbar aus, am PC kommen aber dann die wahren Werte zum Vorschein.
Zunächst sieht jedes Bild leicht verwackelt und damit verschwommen aus, womit auch die Details verschwinden. 
Die Farben haben zu wenig Sättigung und sind zudem leicht verzerrt. Besonders auffallend ist aber auch der geringe Dynamikumfang des 
Sensors, helle Stellen sind im Bild meist über-, dunkle unterbelichtet, was so den Schein einer guten Smartphonekamera trügt.

Das natürliche Bokeh der f/2.0er Blende ist ausreichend, jedoch rauscht es und ist auch nicht schön weich, sondern wirkt wie ein schlechter Weichzeichner.

Doch ab und zu kann man mit der Kamera auch mal einen guten Schnappschuss bekommen, dies ist allerdings die Seltenheit.

Die Weitwinkelkamera ist ein nettes Extra und mit ihr bekommt man auch wirklich viel aufs Bild, wenn natürlich auch leicht in bekanntem GoPro-Look verzerrt. 
Die Bildqualität sinkt hierbei jedoch nochmal um ein vielfaches und fokussieren ist irgendwie auch nicht möglich, womit ich mit dieser Kamera nicht wirklich ein brauchbares Bild an den Tag bringen konnte.

Die Frontkamera kommt auch mit den Problemen der Hauptkamera und noch einer geringeren Auflösung, auch hier bekommt man nicht gerade brauchbare Ergebnisse.

Alles in allem ist die Kamera meiner Meinung nach der größte Kritikpunkt des GS 370 plus. 
Die Bilder sind im Großen und Ganzen okay, für Schnappschüsse reicht sie, mehr hat sie dann aber auch nicht zu bieten. 
Hier sollte Gigaset vielleicht mehr Wert auf eine gute Kamera legen, als zwei Linsen zu verbauen und damit zu werben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Praxistest 

Im Alltag schlägt sich das GS 370 plus ziemlich gut, besonders durch das reine Android gibt es grenzenlose Anpassungsmöglichkeiten, mit denen man sein 
Smartphone perfekt an die persönlichen Wünsche anpassen kann.

Trotzdem bietet das GS 370 plus von Haus aus ein paar nette Features, wie die Anzeige der voraussichtlich verbleibenden Ladedauer auf dem Sperrbildschirm oder auch das 
Öffnen der Kamera bei einem schnellen zweifachen Druck auf den Power-Button.

Außerdem läuft das Smartphone bei allen möglichen Anwendungen flüssig und Ruckler sind auch bei anspruchsvolleren Anwendungen die Seltenheit. 
Und dank der 4 GB Ram können massig Apps auch im Hintergrund geöffnet bleiben, ohne dass die Performance einbricht. 
Jedoch kann sich das GS 370 plus auch bei leichteren Anwendungen ziemlich stark erhitzen, auch wenn man nicht denkt dass das Smartphone gerade beansprucht wird.

Was aber bei von Beginn an gleich negativ auffällt, ist der Vibrationsmotor, der unrealistisch und unpassend wirkt und auch akustisch einem 
Mini-Motor sehr nahekommt, was den guten Gesamteindruck des Geräts mindert. Zudem wackelt im Handy irgendein Bauteil, was billig wirkt. 
Auch konnte das Gerät manchmal nicht erkennen, wenn es gedreht wurde und YouTube Videos wurden so nicht im Vollbild abgespielt.

Äußerlich könnte die herausstehende Kamera auch bei der Handhabung oder auf dem Tisch liegend störend sein, das kann aber durch eine 
Hülle behoben werden. Außerdem fehlt mir persönlich am Gerät selbst ein mechanischer Stumm-Schalter.

Trotzdem liegt das lange und schmale Handy aufgrund seines langen Seitenverhältnisses  gut und griffig in der Hand. 
Dieses Seitenverhältnis hat jedoch nicht nur Vorteile, sofern manche Apps nicht auf 18:9 angepasst sind, verschwendet man wieder Platz. 
Dies war bei den von mir genutzten Apps allerdings nicht der Fall. Allerdings ist so ein breites Display ein Segen für einen produktiveren Split-Screen oder auch Spiele.

Letzteres macht auf dem GS 370 plus auch richtig Spaß, da das Display relativ detailreich wirkt, was sich natürlich bei Spielen mit hochauflösender Grafik bemerkbar macht. 
Diverse Spiele laufen auch flüssig mit wenigen Rucklern, aber das Smartphone wird beim Zocken  richtig heiß, außerdem verdeckt man bei horizontaler Handhabung sehr leicht die 
Lautsprecher. Die Kamera stört beim Spielen ebenfalls, man hat das Gerät nicht mehr so gut im Griff und die Linse verschmiert dabei auch noch.

Mit dem 3000 mAh großen Akku komme ich sehr gut durch einen Tag und habe abends sogar noch ein paar Prozente übrig. 
Für Hardcore-User oder Gelegenheits-Spieler könnte die Akkulaufzeit allerdings etwas zu kurz geraten, gerade wenn man anspruchsvollere Spiele spielt, fallen die Prozente gefühlt im Minutentakt.


Versionen 

Neben der schwarzen Version des GS 370 plus gibt es auch noch eine blaue in sogenanntem "Brilliant Blue", einem ins Lila gehenden Dunkelblau.
Zudem gibt es auch noch das GS 370 - ohne plus. 
Dieses verfügt statt 4 GB Ram wie beim plus-Modell nur über 3 GB Ram und auch nur über einen internen Speicher von 32 statt 64 GB.
Die Ersparnis von 20 Euro seitens des Herstellers bzw. 30 Euro bei günstigstem Angebot online lohnt sich meiner Meinung aber nicht, da gerade der 
größere Ram dem Smartphone eine bessere Leistung beschert und nachträgliches Aufrüsten des Speichers schlussendlich das Ersparnis zunichtemachen.


Fazit 

Letztendlich ist das GS 370 plus ein zweischneidiges Schwert.
Zum einen bekommt man hier für knapp 300 Euro ein gutes Komplettpaket im Einsteiger- bis Mittelklasse-Bereich bestehend aus 
gutem Design, guter Verarbeitung und einer ruckelfreien und nicht zugemüllten, reinen Android-Software.

Zum anderen kommt es aber auch mit ein paar Kinderkrankheiten:
Das Display ist nicht das hellste und auflösendste, die Akkulaufzeit ist auch nur mittelmäßig, die Lautsprecher sind einfach schlecht, bei hoher Last wird das 
Smartphone sehr warm und die Kamera ist auch nicht sonderlich gut.

Also, für wen ist das GS 370 plus etwas?
Erwachsene beziehungsweise Smartphone Einsteiger, die nicht so viel Geld ausgeben wollen, nicht so viel Power brauchen und großes 
Display haben wollen, sollten mit dem GS 370 plus zufrieden gestellt werden.
Wer aber bessere Performance für mehr Ansprüche will, sollte beispielsweise lieber zu einem gleich teuren Honor 9 greifen, welches rein in Zahlen ausgedrückt die 
dreifachen Werte in diversen Performancetests erreicht.

Das größte Problem des GS 370 plus sind allerdings seine Kameras, wobei es aber auch schwer ist bei Mittelklassegeräten eine gute Kamera zu finden und hier häufig das größte Problem darstellt. 
Wem also eine gute Kamera wichtig ist, sollte lieber kein GS 370 plus kaufen. Will man mehr oder weniger gute Bilder mit dem Smartphone machen, muss man wohl oder übel tiefer in die Tasche greifen. 


Links 

Hier kommt ihr zur Website von Gigaset
Gigaset Telefon, Smartphone & Smart Home - Lösungen

Und hier zu dem GS 370 plus 
Gigaset GS370 online kaufen


----------



## Aeton (19. August 2018)

Smartphone Front




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beispielbilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




GS 370 plus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Display Bootvorgang




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kamera(s)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




SD-Karten Tray




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rückseite GS 370 plus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Akkuladeanzeige




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (19. August 2018)

Wird das nicht auch zum Großteil in D gefertigt?
Wär für mich ein Pluspunkt.


----------



## Aeton (19. August 2018)

Also auf dem Gerät steht "Made in China" und sonst gibt es seitens Gigaset keine Infos dazu und es wird auch nicht damit geworben, deshalb denke ich nicht dass es in Deutschland gefertigt wird.
Das neue GS 185 von Gigaset hingegen ist "Made in Germany", aber nicht so performant wie das GS 370 plus.


----------

